
Tesla Model S Being Stolen [video] - sschueller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odG2GX4_cUQ
======
sschueller
From YouTube description:

"This Model S was stolen in Epping, Essex. The key was at the back of the
house, but PIN to drive was off and passive entry was enabled.

EDIT: According to Tesla, even if the thieves disabled Remote Access, Tesla
could still turn it back on and/or track the vehicle. The fact that they are
unable to means either the thieves removed the physical SIM (apparently easy
to get to) or they used a battery powered device to block Internet access in
the vehicle."

